# Requirement to judge WC/WCX?



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

What level of experience does a judge need to judge a WC and a WCX? I read through the very long list of rules for hosting a WCX and it sounds like any field trial judge is eligibile. Are hunt test judges allowed to judge either a WC or WCX as well? I'm still very new to field work though and barely understand all the different stages of field trials.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It can get a little complicated if other breeds are allowed to run at the WC/WCX test. I think the rules for Goldens were changed a couple of years ago to Hunt Test judges having to be Senior level or higher, or if specifically approved by the board of the GRCA.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I hadn't even thought of that. I'm trying to do more research for a goldens only event next year. It gets so complicated between finding judges, and a location that will be available during duck nesting season. So a Senior level hunt test judge works for a WCX?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Yup!

Those cotton picken Tollers include Blind retrieves in their tests so it can get a little complicated finding judges.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thank you so much! I really hope we're able to get this event together in time. It would be so nice to get more dogs a field/retriever title.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It is complicated for judging. I copied and pasted from GRCA's website:


The requirements for each set of judges for the WC shall be an aggregate of three qualification points. One point may be earned for each of the following: 


1. Any judging assignment at an AKC licensed field trial or AKC sanctioned Open or Amateur assignment. 
2. Any judging assignment at an AKC licensed hunting retriever test. 
3. Any TWO judging assignments at a GRCA WC/WCX test. Only one point may come from this category. 


The requirements for each set of judges for the WCX shall be an aggregate of three qualification points. One point may be earned for each of the following: 


1. Any judging assignment at an AKC licensed field trial or AKC sanctioned Open or Amateur assignment. 
2. Any judging assignment in the Senior or Master stake at an AKC hunting retriever test. 
3. Any TWO judging assignments at a GRCA WC/WCX test. Only one point may come from this category. 

https://www.grca.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/WC-WCX-Rules-Changes-12-2015.pdf


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

The rules are stated a little differently from the last time I looked at them. Can a 3 point judge still carry a non pointed judge?

ArchersMom, I believe the Seattle Golden club will be having a WC/X early in Sept. this year.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

hollyk said:


> The rules are stated a little differently from the last time I looked at them. Can a 3 point judge still carry a non pointed judge?
> 
> ArchersMom, I believe the Seattle Golden club will be having a WC/X early in Sept. this year.


That's great! We'll plan to go  is it Evergreen that's hosting?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, EGRC is hosting. 
It's not up on the website yet but I believe it will be the first weekend in September.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The judges together have to have 3 points. Two times judging a WC/X and you get one point. But you can only earn one point this way.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The wording seems to make it so complicated. The first time I read the handbook I thought only one point could come from each section :doh: I figured it out, but now I have to find the judges! Particularly ones willing to commit to an event 7 or so months in advance.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I do think the judging rules are unnecessarily confusing. I've read them several times and still get something different every time. Since we do have some people on our forum on the GRCA field education committee, could we all suggest that they re-write those judging requirements so they could be more clear? Maybe put them in a simple spreadsheet, or some other diagram so there is no confusion.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

So can a 3 point judge still carry a "person of knowledge"?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good question.


----------



## CarmenK (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm first time chair for our Golden club's WC/X in September. So, I also had to figure out which combination of judges would work. GRCA just approved my judges: one has judged many Master hunt tests, the other one just one Qual/Open sanctioned trial. (Is this considered as a "person of knowledge"?) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> I do think the judging rules are unnecessarily confusing. I've read them several times and still get something different every time. Since we do have some people on our forum on the GRCA field education committee, could we all suggest that they re-write those judging requirements so they could be more clear? Maybe put them in a simple spreadsheet, or some other diagram so there is no confusion.


According to the list of committees in the front of the GRNews, the GRCA has a specific WC Committee, while the the Field Education Committee is merely a *sub*-committee under the Breed Education Committee. From what I understand, the FEC is not in a position to delve into the intricacies of the WC/WCX rules, which are solely within the purview of the WC Committee.
But your suggestion is a good one ... maybe someone who knows someone can see about getting the judging requirements cleaned up.
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FT thanks! It would be nice to simplify.


----------

